# Anyone fancy a wireless HDD, with SD reader?



## Meatcurry (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/storage/disk-drives-hdd-ssd/asus-travelair-n-1311671/review/2


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 22, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/storage/disk-drives-hdd-ssd/asus-travelair-n-1311671/review/2



I couldn't find this for sale. Not at B&H, Adorama, Amazon and not even the Asus website. It was announced a couple of weeks ago--I wonder where/when it will be for sale. I'd buy one today if I could . . . ;D Wish it had a CF slot instead of SD though.

This would be so useful on a plane! I hate having my 1TB drive tethered to my laptop and imagine the uses with an iPad . . .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 24, 2015)

The issue is reliability. There are no reviews, but spinning hard drives are horrible for reliability. Drop it while its reading or writing, and its toast. A SSD unit would be better in that respect.

I saw nothing about the transfer speed either what Wi-Fi protocols does it use?

The field is full of similar devices, so what is its advantage?

http://www.amazon.com/Passport-Wireless-Portable-External-Drive/dp/B00M9B4482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450930616&sr=8-1&keywords=wi-fi+portable+hard+drive

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Wireless-Portable-Built--STCV2000100/dp/B00JSQV44S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1450930676&sr=8-2&keywords=wi-fi+portable+hard+drive

http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Wireless-Mobile-Drive-PCGTW1000S/dp/B00BUMXO3C/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1450930889&sr=1-5&keywords=wi-fi+portable+hard+drive&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A2419645011%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A5446812011


----------



## Meatcurry (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, I guess an SSD and a CF slot and weather sealing would make it perfect, surprised no one is catering for this market?


----------

